# Busco chip multiplexor que se seleccione el canal de salida a través del protocolo i2



## JulioBC (Jul 22, 2013)

Buenas a todos,

Estoy buscando un chip multiplexor (me da igual de cuantos canales) pero con la particularidad de que se seleccione el canal de salida a través del protocolo i2c (o sea, a través del bus i2c configuro qué canal de salida deseo) y con la siguiente característica importantísima :

Que en dicho chip pueda configurar hasta 16 direcciones de esclavo diferentes (o sea, qué tenga al menos 4 pines para configurar su dirección i2c) y poder utilizar así hasta 16 multiplexores en el mismo bus i2c

No sé si existirá. Alguien ha visto algo así en su vida?

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## chclau (Jul 22, 2013)

No conozco eso pero conozco algo parecido, un multiplexor de I2C... te sirve?


----------



## Justiciero24 (Jul 22, 2013)

mmmm...pues con esas caracteristicas no, lo mas similar que conozco es el mcp2317 de  microchip. Aunque te recomiendoque  si usas esta opcion usa la version SPI el mcp23s17 y con la linea cs puedes altenar entre dos conjuntos de 8 mcp.... usando el mismo bus.

Saludos,


----------



## JulioBC (Jul 22, 2013)

Hola. cualquiera de las dos opciones que proponéis me serviría excepto porque no cumplen la característica más importante: necesito que se pueda elegir la dirección del esclavo entre 16 opciones disponibles, y las dos opciones que proponéis sólo tiene 3 pines para seleccionar la dirección de bus i2c, o sea, sólo podría colocar 8 dispositivos en el mismo bus, no los 16 que pretendo.

¿a alguien se le ocurre alguna opción más? muchas gracias por las respuestas


----------



## fdesergio (Jul 22, 2013)

Un micro sencillo 8 pines manejando los mux que necesitas no creo sea tan complicado o si, chauuuuu


----------



## JulioBC (Jul 22, 2013)

Hola. Lo que comentas no es complicado pero no me sirve debido a las exigencias de implementación física del proyecto. Alguien conoce un multiplexor i2c que trabaje con protocolo de direccionamiento de 10 bits de i2c? Si lo hubiese supongo que ese tendría más opciones de direccionamiento.


----------



## chclau (Jul 23, 2013)

Hacer un mux de 16 salidas combinando dos mux de ocho salidas no me parece tan complicado, ni tampoco requiere un micro para eso.


----------



## JulioBC (Jul 26, 2013)

Hola a todos, he encontrado una solución a este problema, por si a alguien le interesa, puede utilizar el chip PCA9541 de NXP. Este chip puede utilizar hasta 16 direciones I2C distintas.

Un saludo.


----------

